# Anyone ever seen these?



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone ever deal with these. I ordered them for my daughters bike after she told me that she did not want the big bulky audio tubes. I have seen and heard the more expensive version on a harley but never these. here is pics and specs. oh and the price is $52 with shipping. I figure it is worth a try.


100 watt waterproof motorcycle amplifier audio system
CRAZY PRICE DROP 
This is the latest shark motorcycle audio system. The Model number is shkmsa100. The speakers are 100 waterproof. They fit all outdoor vehicles including motorcycles, scooters, ATV's, water skiis, all boats and more. 
We have this in black & chrome. 
The system includes:

1 X 100 watt waterproof that connects to any audio source (including all ipods of course
2 X waterproof speakers. These speakers can be mounted on the handlebars. They can be immersed in water and will still work
DC Power cable
3.5 mm audio cable
mountlog plate
Screw Kits

Details
Marine speaker kit for all outdoor Vehicles
Max ouput - 2*50w


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks cool. How you going to mount them?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was thinking the little amp could go in the pod and the speakers could go on the rack kind of facing up instead of back so that they fall in between the rack bars. i will use the handle bar mounts or fab my own.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. look forward to pictures.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice let us know how they sound


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It will be after Xmas. It is a gift for her.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i hate my big aduio tube i hope they work and sound good cause i deff will buy some please keep us upated


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i jus googled it and they r only 3'' and 3.5'' speakers so i wonder if i could hear them over the hmf utility


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

if you can hear it over the hmf utility i may get me some


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

will you post the website you got it off of?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I will pm you the info when I get home. I know that the more expensive ones work good on harley's so I hope these are loud also. If they come in while I am home I will test them.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

swweeeet thank u..


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks i wanna get me some if they sound good


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Could you pm the web site


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

PM's have been sent.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

would like to get web site also


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

that would be awesome if they are loud enough. time will tell


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok guys got them in and tested. i am very impressed with them. they sound good and they are loud using my iphone as the music source. i took some pictures of the contents of the box. the amp is about the coolest think i have ever seen. as you can see in the pictures it fits in the palm of my had. 

so here is the plan for mounting them. i will put the remote and the amp in the pod with the vent lines as the amp is not as water proof as i had hoped for. i think it will be OK in the pod until the bike is sunk up to the handle bars. (hopefully not anytime soon) power will be tapped into the cig plug on the side of the black shroud. the speakers will have a piece of angle put on the bolt holes on the enclosure and mounted inside the front rack to where it looks like it is on the black plastic piece that has the pocket in it. this will allow you to still use your front rack as it will only have the u-bolt above the rack. this can be a big advantage to those of us that still use the little rack we have left up there.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

more pics.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i think i smell another how-to on this. lol I will be ordering some after Christmas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you could seal that amp up in a very short piece of PVC & hide it somewhere.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

i like this, difinatly will be buying some after christmas. btw you can put the amp in one of those dryboxes they sell at wallmart for like 7 to 10 dollars.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was going to play with it more after Christmas. It is a Christmas present for my daughter.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

ya she sould like it


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Update?


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Any update? I just ordered a new set from ebay. Cant wait til their here. I didnt want to give up whole rack with a tube.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry guys I have been really busy with work. I am going to do the final install when I get home and take pics.


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Got mine today! Cant wait to get it on tomorrow. Mine is the one that you showed in the original picture so it doesnt have remote volume control. But it was cheap, so as long it sounds good and loud enough I'll be happy.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Update. I have had these on for a year now and they still sound great. i have taken the pressure washer to them and all. i will have to move the amp when i snorkle the bike though. I am thinking about getting a set for my bike to replace the tubes i have now.


----------

